# 1911 Velo King



## ohdeebee (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice leather seat, original rat trap pedals, good solid seat. Love it!


----------



## wigditty (Dec 29, 2010)

Sweet rides!  It's too bad my generation had the plastic green machines.  Not complaining about it....loved the green machine!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 29, 2010)

WOW!Thats a cool trike!! B I G Wheels!!!


----------



## MartyW (Dec 29, 2010)

Man that is really cool. It has a classy look to it.


----------



## Old rim (Feb 26, 2011)

I guess the kids back then were tuff---a 4 or 5 year old falling off that would do some damage---two bounces at least


----------



## sadmemories20 (Mar 11, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> Nice leather seat, original rat trap pedals, good solid seat. Love it!





Wow! Fantastic post. Love it ^^


----------

